

Ask HN: Do you misuse apps? - ziko

Do you quickly check if you have a working internet connection by looking at CloudApp (exclamation mark on cloud = no internet connection)?<p>Do you ever write MON, TUE, ... in front of the task in things even though you&#x27;re using the &#x27;Today &#x27; tab?<p>Do you misuse apps? How and how often?
======
frou_dh
The one of these I'm conscious of is using the web browser's location bar as a
quick text editing area, including pasting in to it then cutting out of it as
a way to remove text formatting from something on the clipboard.

~~~
visakanv
I do this all the time too.

------
ryanthejuggler
I don't think there's a sysadmin in existence who hasn't misused $(cat). It's
really for concatenating 2 files, but only rarely have I ever used it or seen
it used for anything other than quickly checking contents of a file; e.g.,
$(cat package.json | grep version).

~~~
aidenn0
why not write $(grep version package.json)?

------
LarryMade2
I use apps. They may not always be used for their intended purpose but my use
of them provides my desired result either more efficiently, conveniently or
cheaply than other methods available to me.

I think all of us do so daily without even knowing about it.

------
AznHisoka
I don't misuse apps.. although I do misuse APIs, if you catch my drift :)

